# Onion Blossoms



## Chef Munky (Sep 12, 2010)

3 Medium sized Sweet Yellow Onions
1 Package of Tempura Mix
1 1/3 cup of cold water
4 large eggs

1 teaspoon of paprika
1/2 teaspoon of garlic powder
1 1/2 teaspoons of onion powder
1 teaspoon of seasoning salt
1 teaspoon of cayenne pepper

Peel and cut the bottoms off the onion making it flat.
Not cutting the onions all the way through. Cut them into wedges.

Place the onions in a bowl of ice water and let them soak until they open up all the way.

In a large bowl mix the tempura batter with the seasonings and water. Mix well. Set aside.

In a medium sized bowl whisk the eggs. Set aside.

Drain the onions into a colander. Making sure all the water had been drained. Pat dry the excess water with a paper towel.

Preheat a deep fat fryer to 350 degrees.

Dip the onions into the egg mixture. Until it's thoroughly coated. Then into the tempura batter. Coat and turn often.
Place them into a preheated basket. Cook for 15 minutes or until they are golden brown, tender.
Depending on the onions size cooking times will vary.

Dippin' sauces: Roasted tomato, chili peppers, onions and jalepenos.. Spicy!

Ranch dressing, with smoked bacon.


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 13, 2010)

Looks yummy!
I like the bacon addition to the ranch.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 13, 2010)

...otherwise known as a "Bloomin' Onion," often served at Autumn Festivals, County Fairs and even a western-style restaurant chain. They are good even if high in calories and ultra-high in fat.


----------



## letscook (Sep 14, 2010)

Bring me a Rolaid, Love these, look forward to our State Fair every year to have one.
Don't make them at home as they give indigestion badly - I'd be making all the time.  
just saw them on the Food Channel site.
Almost-Famous Bloomin' Onion Recipe : Food Network Kitchens : Food Network


----------



## Chef Munky (Sep 16, 2010)

They are good. It's not a football weekend without your fat, calories, Rolaids, and the number to 912! 

Munky.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 16, 2010)

I know all about loving something so much you would gladly buy and eat a roll of Rolaids to have it.  Me and V8 juice!  And I love those onion blossoms~


----------

